# modifier 52 on timed codes



## Bjohnse1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Here's my question: AMA standards state that the timed codes under the medicine section (97124, 97140, 97535, etc) are billable when at least 8 minutes of the procedure is done. If less than 8 minutes are done then the procedure should not be billed. What if modifier 52 (reduced services) is added to the CPT code. Example, CPT 97124 is done for 18 minutes. Should only 1 unit be billed, or could it be billed as 97124 and 97124 52?


----------



## Bjohnse1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Better example of my question. 5 minutes of ultrasound (97035) is performed. Should it billed as 97035-52 at a reduced $ amount? Or not billed at all? Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok a time code must have a minimum of 50% of the required time. For a 15 minute code you must have a min of 8 minutes to bill 1 unit anything less than 8 minutes cannot be billed and you cannot use a 52 modifier.  Then to bill the next unit you must have 8 minutes into it. For example
For a 15 minute code, you need 8 minimum
So 8 - 15 minutes but to be able to bill the next unit you must have an additional 8 minutes
So
8-22 minutes is one unit
23 - 37 is 2 units
38 to 52 is 3 units
And so on 
And again no to the 52 modifier.


----------

